# What Cables do I need?



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, 
Just bought a LG 60PK550 set. Looking for a quality Blu-Ray still (netflix streaming, good upconversion, no 3D) for it.

But, what cables to get.
Only want HDMI, but where do I get quality at the best price? (This is not a 3D setup)

Thanks


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Check out BlueJeansCable.com, Monoprice.com, and Parts-Express.com

All have great HDMI cables at pretty low prices. Monoprice will be the cheapest and BlueJeans will be the best build quality of the three (in my experience at least).

The picture and sound quality will be identical. The only real difference is the connector. Better quality cables seem to have a tighter fit on the connector and it won't get skewed to the side if another cable tugs on it.

All that being said, you can't really go wrong with any of these and under no circumstances pay the outrageous markup for Monster or AudioQuest products.

Good luck.


----------



## alewisdvm (Jul 8, 2010)

Great! Thanks for advice.


----------

